# Last will and testament.....



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2022)

*
    John lived all his life in the Florida Keys and is on his deathbed and knows the end is near. His nurse, his wife, his daughter and two sons are with him. He asks for two witnesses to be present, and a camcorder be in place to record his last wishes and when all is ready, he begins to speak:
"My son, Doug, I want you to take the Ocean Reef houses."

"My daughter Kelly, you take the apartments between mile markers 100 and Tavernier."

"My son, Kevin, I want you to take the offices over in the Marathon Government Center."

"Cathy, my dear wife, please take all the residential buildings on the bay side on Blackwater Sound."

The nurse and witnesses are blown away as they did not realize his extensive holdings, and as John slips away, the nurse says, "Your husband must have been such a hard-working man to have accumulated all this property."

The wife replies, "The asshole had a paper route."*


----------



## schlotz (Feb 22, 2022)

Argh!!!!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 22, 2022)

Good one!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 22, 2022)

Thats a great one!
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 22, 2022)

LMAO!  Good one Dave.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 22, 2022)

That's funny!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 22, 2022)

Love it, good one Dave! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2022)

Good one Dave!!!
I never even heard it before!
Thanks!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 22, 2022)

Too funny!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 22, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHA good one !

Keith


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 22, 2022)

HaHA!!!  So much for the heirs
Gary.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Apr 17, 2022)

I couldn't think of anything more useless to pass on to someone. Thanks Dave !


----------

